# 76815 and 76816



## annbishop (Jun 23, 2009)

What is the appropriate clinical scenario to bill 76815 and 76816 and the same day?

Thank you.


----------



## amjordan (Jul 7, 2009)

The only thing I can think of would be separate sessions.  Another words that patient had one sono and then due to a status change or an event, like an accident or a fall the patient has another one later in the day.  

I can't think of any reason where both the 76815 and 76816 would or should be done at the same session.


----------

